# vomiting blood...not good. really freaked out.



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Preston threw up blood with clear liquid and some grass, I think it was him - Pooper also puked up some bile. Preston looks a little more tired than usual, but he is a rather lazy dog compared to the others, so it's a tiny bit hard to tell. Pooper is acting the same as usual. So I think it was Preston.

The last meal he had was actually boneless turkey of all things. However for dinner last night he had bone in turkey, I actually cut up a whole hen and gave most of the back to him. It was sort of a big meal, a fair amount of bone, so that's why I compensated with a good boneless today. I'm sort of freaked out because isn't throwing up blood a pretty bad sign??

There was grass in the throw up, he also puked bile about two or three hours ago (I hadn't fed them, so I thought it was probably a hunger puke as it was a little foamy and clear liquid.)

So, what should I do...I'm getting pretty flipping scared, I do not want to be in the ER with him tonight. I feel so bad I'm going to a trial tomorrow, I feel like I need to watch him closely. 

What do I do?


----------



## MissusMac (Jan 6, 2011)

Can you call your vet for advice? It could be a small cut on the inside or something worse, I would get a hold of the vet ASAP. I hope he's okay!


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Was there a lot of blood in the vomit?


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

The office is closed...I think I'll have to call the ER to get advice...they're right down the road. I'm reallllly scared.

No there was not a lot of blood at all, it was a small amount of puke with a few drops.

Yes, I'm super scared it's something bad, missusmac. 
I know when dogs are stressed they can poop blood...but this is vomiting and he has no reason to be stressed.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Have you checked his mouth for any cuts? Are bowel movements OK?


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

His bowel movement didn't look particularly soft, it didn't look as firm as usual, but not diarrhea at all. This sucks. Now my mother is getting angry with me about bones. I'm going nuts.
I didn't see cuts in his mouth.


----------



## pandaparade (Dec 29, 2010)

I don't know what to say, but I will be praying for you guys!


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Thank you pandaparade, I as well am praying for him. I've never experienced puked up blood before...


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

I'm out of ideas...maybe others will be more helpful. Wait and see what the ER tells you. If he were my dog, and this is the first time it's happened today with only a few drops, and he's acting fine otherwise, I would wait until morning and take him to the vet as soon as they open.

ETA: Can you find another vet that's open?


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

I called the ER vet. He didn't sound overly concerned and told me that it might be his throat or something irritated his stomach, he said since it is the first time it has happened, because of the amount, that I should wait a little. Preston does chew on logs sometimes, and I caught him carrying one around the yard earlier with part of it chewed up. They said if it happens again I'm welcome to bring him in, and I certainly will. I'm flipping out, poor thing. I'm going to be up all night, I can tell. I'm so glad this vet is right down the road, my boss has a good relationship with one of the veterinarians who is in as well, and he has seen Indi before so I'm definitely confident taking him there.


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

I'm getting so much **** for giving the dogs raw food with bones right now.....D:!


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Try to be positive, its extremely hard to be calm and stuff i know... Dogs swallow EVERYTHING, don't blame bones there is really no way to tell if a splinter or even little cut from the log he was chewing on is the culprit. i hope that he is fine, very sure he is.


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

He is playing and stuff. Im rubbing his tummy to see if theres any pain, doesn't seem to be. I love my pretty boy, and I don't blame bone, I think it may have been a stick.


----------



## Adam76 (Dec 24, 2010)

I'm no help for advice but hope everythings ok him.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Sorry I'm late to the thread! This happened with Bailey once. It freaked me the hell out. She acted a bit lethargic for a day and then was back to normal. She didn't have a lot of blood in her vomit but it still worried me to death. I just waited it out for a day and she was right back to being her bouncy happy self. 

If it were a lot of red blood then there would be something to worry about. Most likely something irritated his esophagus. I would fast him for at least 24 hours and keep him rested. Keep me updated please, and the best thing you can do right now is keep yourself calm. 

I've actually seen numerous dogs vomit blood like this at work, ones at work who are not feeling well. They are all kibble fed. I don't think you can blame the raw bones because so many things could be to blame for it.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm pretty sure he will be just fine, my dogs have vomited up what looked like a little blood in the beginning of raw feeding, I would just watch him. Was it the turkey meat from the turkey that you cut up that you gave him this morning?


----------



## Sunyoung (Feb 18, 2011)

CavePaws said:


> There was grass in the throw up, he also puked bile about two or three hours ago (I hadn't fed them, so I thought it was probably a hunger puke as it was a little foamy and clear liquid.)


I remember reading part of a FAQs section on a website when I was first looking into raw about a year or two ago that adressed vomit (gross, but helpful). I'll quote that section in here for easy reading.


> What if my pet starts vomiting?
> 
> Yellow bile?
> That means your dog’s belly is totally empty and needs to be fed more. This was happening about once a week in the morning to Maji. We finally realized that she needed a little extra food for dinner and everything would be ok.
> ...


Here is the source: Moe's Meats - Fill your bowl: Raw, Natural Pet Food in Portland, Oregon


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Well, he still has an appetite, but we only gave him a finger nail sized piece of chicken to see if he wanted it. He went nuts over it, as usual. 

I'm watching him. Thanks for the advice and support guys, I really appreciate it, and I'm sure he would as well if he could understand.

It was the same turkey.


----------



## Sunyoung (Feb 18, 2011)

I forgot to say in my last post: Good luck and I hope Preston feels better soon!


----------



## hcdoxies (Sep 22, 2010)

A little off topic, but as a puppy Lizzy once scratched her throat. She kept vomiting up everything because it irritated her throat/esophagus. So eventually I pureed her PMR (ground turkey, beef, chicken, pork and bone) and mixed it with olive oil to create a thick sloppy liquid. She lapped it up without any issues and 3 days later she was able to eat her normal meals.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I always check to see if it is enhanced or not, I have one dog who was sick for a couple days when I unknowingly gave him enhanced ground turkey by foster farms.
Give a hug for me!:grouphug:


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

It was unenhanced...I did find that some of the chicken I had fed was enhanced with chicken broth the other day. D:<


----------



## Nani (Apr 14, 2010)

My kitty has done this twice on two separate occasions. Scarred the heck out of me. We kept a good eye on him and he was fine. It was very dilute, not bright red. Sending you and Preston get well vibes!!!


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

I think Preston recieved his get well vibes.  He is acting like his usual self, we'll just hope that sticks through tomorrow. I had quite the scare today, so did everyone else in the house. I really wish it hadn't happened, because raw feeding is almost always going to get the blame for it or at least questioned. :/ Poor big guy, I'm just glad he isn't feeling down.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

Early on in feeding the raw diet, anytime there is any physical problem, the diet is suspect. It is almost never the problem. Vets are first to blame every little thing on it.


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

How is he doing today?

I'm sorry I didn't see this last night...if it were a lot of blood I would be more concerned. And I think if he were really sick or something were wrong he would have shown other signs/symptoms and there would probably be more blood. 

I know how you feel though, its hard to stay calm and worry that you've done something wrong. Hope he's better today and there's no more issues!


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Well, yesterday around 4 a.m. I was watching everyone to see how their bowl movements went because I was a very concerned mamma, and everyone seemed to have okay bowel movements except for Paris. She had diarrhea and a very tiny amount of red blood in the poop. It was an extremely minute amount, and this morning everyone had solid poops. If anyone has any more blood in their vomit or stool, I'm going to take a sample in to the veterinarian to see what's up. It seems a lot more general now that two of them have shed blood in two ways, and Paris does not chew sticks. 

Everyone is acting normal...I'm wondering if they got in to something that really upset their tummy or if they might have a parasite. I'll only know if I take a stool sample in, so that's the next step. I'll probably be able to get one in tomorrow. Think it's still worth it even if the poop has no blood? I was thinking so...I have five dogs here, I wish I could take a stool sample in for each of them...I doubt the vet would give me a group discount.  I am so against worming everyone just because one or two out of five might have a parasite. :/ Better to be safe than sorry though, I guess, if it does come back positive for something.

I was just praying it wasn't like pancreatitis or anything. One of my agility buddies just got done spending a couple thousand to keep her pup alive in the er. well worth it, but the scare for her was horrible as she had lost a dog to pancreatitis before. It's so scary seeing symptoms like this.

edit: Forgot to say, there has been no more signs of blood since Paris' bm yesterday, and her bm today looked solid + normal. I did not see anything sharp in any of their poos which would suggest that they had any scratches...


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

I'd say yes, if you are seeing more blood definitely have them checked out/stool samples. 


Best wishes for no more blood!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

CavePaws said:


> The office is closed...I think I'll have to call the ER to get advice...they're right down the road. I'm reallllly scared.
> 
> No there was not a lot of blood at all, it was a small amount of puke with a few drops.
> 
> ...


whilst i wouldn't dare diagnose a dog over the internet, a little bit of blood in vomit is not serious. there are lots of capillaries that can break or the bone can lacerate a tiny bit of esophagus or larynx or mouth or tongue...

here's the thing.

the time to worry is when a dog vomits more than twice and has increasing amounts of blood....or if the blood is dark.....is that what is happening? 

or was it once and done?


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

I also wouldn't worry about a little bit of blood in stool either. I think this can be something that happens to newly transitioned dogs sometimes. I know that in the early stages Lucky had a little bit of blood in her stool once. I just kept an eye on it and it didn't happen again....she's fine.

Keep us posted. I sure hope it turns out to be nothing. :hug:


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I think the blood in the stool depends a lot on the colour as well. If its bright red, then more than likely it's either straining, or a hard poop  that scratched the poo pipe on the way out.
Also, just a thought as I think I read somewhere you feed kibble & raw. My Windy the Cat eats Orijen and some raw. I notice if she has them both in the same day, she'll more than likely have bright red blood at the end of her poop. She's been to the vet again and again as I fretted and lost sleep with worry. Tested 5 times for parasites, always negative. I finally had a brainwave and put 2 and 2 together. When I stopped combining the kibble and raw, suddenly, no blood. 
I still feed her both as she won't eat enough raw to keep her healthy, but I don't worry too much about it now.


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Mollywoppy - We've been off the kibble meals for a few weeks now. They hadn't had any problems at all on kibble + raw, and then when I switched them over to completely raw they were just fine as well...I don't think it correlates much with the density of the bones they had been eating, the last bone in meal they had before this all started was Turkey. I do admit, Preston had a big turkey back (it was covered in meat still, so I wasn't worried) and Paris ate a turkey quarter for dinner. Those bones are very dense for birds (I'm actually not too sold on buying another turkey unless it is CHEAP, because I feel like a third of that bird was bone weight D:<)

I do still want to take a fecal sample in to the vet...Probably not going to tell them the dogs are raw fed because I don't want to hear unnecessary bs from them about it causing my dogs stomach problems or digestive upset. 

I think it might be a parasite or digestive upset caused by a combination of things. As I said like a week or two ago they had been eating grass, so I'm seeing all these signs of a dog who has an upset tummy, or parasites and is trying to sweep them out...Haven't seen any worms, so I'm wondering if this is a parasite on the microscopic scale. :|

edit: Oh, and the vomit + blood has happened once, the poop with blood has happened once as well, both with separate dogs. Nothing has happened since then, so I'll see how everything goes. 
I've been feeding smaller meals since this happened too, also went back to giving them chicken quarters and bone in breast as a staple for a little bit...going to slow down on the red meats with them and kind of let their digestive systems re-set.

I'll keep you guys posted. Thanks for the support. I'm sure my pups would appreciate it as much as I do if I could tell them of all the good vibes being sent their way.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Just sound like minor colitis or irritated colon from a strenuous BM. I recommend testing stool sample once a year as a general physical exam. It doesn't sound to me like your dogs have parasites...upset tummies yep. Which is normal in the beginning and not something to worry about. It could be giardia or coccidia but I highly doubt it. Keep us posted on their results.


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

I was thinking coccidia would be more likely if it were one of those two...I know what giardia looks and smells like and it's not anything like this stuff, Indi had giardia a while ago and it was the nastiest stuff ever. If stools are soft within the next few days I'll take a sample in, I don't know if there is really a point to taking stool in if it looks completely normal.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Giardia doesn't always cause that distinct smell and texture. You need to test to diagnose it for sure.


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

I think as long as you're not seeing any more blood or any diarrhea....you should be in the clear. Just keep an eye on things.


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Well everyone went out to the lake today, we had our 7 dogs all together in their pack having a blast. No one acted funky and everyone was high energy as usual so I'm not very concerned right now. Just hoping it was only an episode of digestive upset. Waiting on the nightly poops with a spotlight to make sure things are well. I must look so weird to the neighbors...


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

CavePaws said:


> Well everyone went out to the lake today, we had our 7 dogs all together in their pack having a blast. No one acted funky and everyone was high energy as usual so I'm not very concerned right now. Just hoping it was only an episode of digestive upset. Waiting on the nightly poops with a spotlight to make sure things are well. I must look so weird to the neighbors...


Oh I know how you feel. I've got to watch at least one poop a day out of the dogs and I'm a snoop if someone has loose/diarrhea! I carry a flashlight out and I'm always telling DH to watch poops while I'm gone! LOL


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

LOL. I'm a total snoop too..My boyfriend has come to realize that I'm just not squeamish about poo, if something looks wrong, you bet I'm going to investigate...Sometimes I wonder if the dogs think I'm strange walking up to their poo to make sure it looks alright...But then again, they sniff each others poop so it shouldn't be that alien to them. 

I'm certain my neighbors think I'm a nutcase...Can't wait for the day that the neighbor who can see in our yard from her back porch is taking a sip of her morning coffee while the dogs dig into a whole pig or deer. LMAO. I can't wait for the screams.


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

My dog gets blood in his poop from time to time. It was more frequent when he first started raw, especially if I introduce a new protein. Usually it's hardly noticeable, like a pinkish tinge. I'd say if this is what you are seeing it shouldn't be a problem. Hope it's nothing serious (sounds like they are doing fine). We doggy parents tend to be overly paranoid and on edge, but that's our job, hehe


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

I was just so scared because I have never ever seen blood in any of my dogs vomit, hadn't ever seen it in their poop either. I'm still unsure as to what to think of it...everything I had given them to eat was pretty bland and "normal" compared to previous meals. 

I feel like the only way I could know what is truly wrong would be to bring a sample of either stool or vomit with blood (or both) to the vet and have tests run, right now I have neither as everything has been cleaned up and throw in the trash.

The blood was small and droplet like in the vomit, the blood in the poop was a little more "spread out" but I doubt it would be more than a few drops if it were condensed...that's the only way I can describe it without going in to gross detail, I think. I'm hoping that neither of them have either symptoms again obviously, that was terrible, but should something happen I'll have it checked out...

I'd really like to have a fecal sample done on all of them now. I'm still concerned, I'm sure this won't get off my mind for at least a week straight of solid poos and no vomiting.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

You aren't going to be able to afford those dogs if you run to the vet everytime you see a few drops of blood in either vomit or stools. It's stopped now. Forget it. It will probably happen again in the not too distant future. It's just something that happens from time to time. It's not a big deal as long as it goes away in a day or two.


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

I know! Wish I were a vet now more than ever.......or had access to the things necessary to do a fecal check!!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Don't bother taking vomit in to have it tested. There's nothing that could be done on it. Maybe just to have the vet see for themselves what it looked like. So many people bring us vomit at the clinic and there's nothing we can do with it. 

Bill's right....at this point there's nothing to worry about. I actually think its ironic because people who bring in runny, bloody, gross stool samples almost never come back positive for parasites of any kind. Normal stools on the other hand come back positive every now and then! Just a slight bit of stress can cause a minor case of colitis. This can be a small change in the household, daily routine (which is why it's recommended to change things up a bit on a regular basis), etc can have a profound effect on some dog's systems.


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Yep, I think they're fine now, I'm glad it wasn't anything progressive. My first, obvious thoughts, were of intestinal perforation. I was having a nightmare. Glad I was able to stay calm, much thanks to advice given here and by the e.r tech who answered the phone. :]


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

*blood in stool*

Kelsey my female had blood in her poo and I was upset, thought I hurt her giving bones too
My friend, a vet, told me that her large intestines were probably irrated and that would cause a little blood she said not to worry. And she is against raw feeding.
Tested her poo, and nothing, gave her probotics and cleared right up...
Turns out I have her too much liver:biggrin1:


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

Hehe, I forgot about that part. It happens all the time. When I feed a meal of beef heart, my dog's stools willl be black and can see a good bit of blood with I feed a large glob of liver. Many people would suspect blood when they see those stools.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I personally don't feed turkey bones ie; drumsticks, any part of the turkey but turkey necks, I feel the bones are way too dense and brittle after being chomped. There are so many other poultry items to feed besides them.


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Whiteleo, that's what I discovered after buying this last turkey and hacking it up...The bones were ridiculously dense, and then at the rodeo I went to the other day I was eating a turkey leg and when I was done I saw how giant the bone was. I was pretty horrified that Indi had eaten an entire turkey quarter for breakfast - Paris too...So I think I might only feed boneless turkey meals, the necks, and wings (for puck a wing was a good sized large meal for him as he is small). I'm thinking I'll try duck next in the poultry category. How are those bones compared? I'm sure much smaller...

RFD - I ordered some beef hearts and spleen for the pups, so maybe I will be seeing some of that weird poo after feeding them some of those.

I'm sorry to everyone who thinks I look dramatic or something .I don't try to be, I swear. I'm just sort of uptight about anything odd with the pups. I really do appreciate all posters.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Duck is definitely more like chicken, my dogs get duck necks on a regular basis. Not so much duck meat as a whole because I haven't found a place yet for a good price.


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

I'll be buying mine from a local supplier here for around 2.65 a lb whole. Wayyyyy more cost efficient than buying them at the store for around 20 bucks for a 4 lb bird!
The supplier doesn't offer necks, if they did I'd probably start out with those first...Can't wait for hunting season to start up around here so I can beg the neighbor who hunts ducks to bring some home for me for some $$$! He hunts for free at his parents so I'm jealous. D:<


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

CavePaws said:


> Whiteleo, that's what I discovered after buying this last turkey and hacking it up...The bones were ridiculously dense, and then at the rodeo I went to the other day I was eating a turkey leg and when I was done I saw how giant the bone was. I was pretty horrified that Indi had eaten an entire turkey quarter for breakfast - Paris too...So I think I might only feed boneless turkey meals, the necks, and wings (for puck a wing was a good sized large meal for him as he is small). I'm thinking I'll try duck next in the poultry category. How are those bones compared? I'm sure much smaller...
> 
> RFD - I ordered some beef hearts and spleen for the pups, so maybe I will be seeing some of that weird poo after feeding them some of those.
> 
> I'm sorry to everyone who thinks I look dramatic or something .I don't try to be, I swear. I'm just sort of uptight about anything odd with the pups. I really do appreciate all posters.


I have turkey drumsticks in my freezer, but I'm not a huge fan of feeding them for how HUGE the bones are. I do offer them on occasion, but only to get rid of them! 

And don't ever feel like you're being dramatic or over the top. Its much better to be that way than too loose with things and end up with a serious problem because you weren't paying enough attention or though it was no big deal. You're a responsible pet owner, be proud of yourself for that.


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Lol...You could send them to me, I'll eat them right up.  I actually LOVE smoked turkey legs. I was thinking I should have saved those drumsticks from that turkey for me and just given the dogs the boneless meat. 

Thanks for your help Northwoods. I love my pets with all my heart...My boyfriend thinks I'm completely over the top about the dogs sometimes, lol, so does everyone else in my family. Oh well, I suppose...Someone's gotta be or they would still be eating crappy food. ]:!


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

I found that the legs on the turkey are the hardest, I have a hammer It fixes it right up hehe


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

I put hammers to use as well...I must look like a freaking serial killer or something hacking up animals with a giant knife, hammer, and shears. >_>


----------

